# Ohio Subs wanted



## Marionlandscape (Jul 27, 2005)

central and north central Ohio plow subs wanted
pm me with your contact info, what equipment you run and what county you are in


----------



## Mac351 (Oct 3, 2003)

2009 ford f250 meyers lot pro Cuyhoga county [email protected]


----------



## paradise1229 (Jan 5, 2009)

1996 F250 Myers Located in Trumbull County [email protected]


----------



## lehnerex (Dec 28, 2008)

bobcat s185 and t320 with 10' protec boxes for light stuff and blades when the snow gets deep. 99chevy 3500 4x4 8' western with wings, 04 chevy 2500 with blizard 810, 05 chevy 2500 7.5 western with wings, 05 suzuki with 48" blade. I have a pretty good work load now but i think i could spare a truck or two if the locations where close and the price is right. location delaware ohio, most of my work is in powel and dublin area but not afraid to travel thanks email [email protected] .rr.com


----------



## Division (Dec 5, 2009)

1999 GMC Sierra 2500 HD w/ meyer 7.5 and snow ex 575 medina county/ cuyahoga

[email protected]


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

'2008 dodge ram 1500 quad cab hemi with brand new meyer STP 7.5' , whelen light bar


----------



## Geary44 (Jul 18, 2009)

in case you dont know where lexington is, its near mansfield


----------



## juiced c6 (Dec 15, 2009)

2 ford f250 with meyer blades ford with a blizzard blade all with snow ex 575 one with bulk spreader
740 272 1415 thanks Josh


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris Colflesh

740-272-1859 delaware,ohio

limited availability


----------

